# Mofimusic from Germany



## Mofi (Apr 11, 2015)

Hello everyone, 
just wanted to introduce myself:
My name is Moritz and I'm composing music for media.
I have a little drum and bass project also running as Mofi which doesn't get so
much attention, since I just don't have the time for it lately.
If you are interested:
http://www.mofimusic.com

Have a great weekend everybody


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 11, 2015)

Welcome Moritz, have a good time here.
(I could not open your link and learn what Mofi is).


----------



## SciFlyBoy (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome. Same here, the link doesn't work for me either.


----------



## Mofi (Apr 19, 2015)

Thats strange, well how about the good old copy and paste:

mofimusic.com

Hope this works, at least it did 2 seconds ago 
Thanks for having me!


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 19, 2015)

It's strange ... the link does not work but the copy and paste method does ... repeatable.

This works:

http://mofimusic.com

This does not work (forbidden access to the server):

http://www.mofimusic.com

However I learned now what MoFi is  welcome again.


----------



## Mofi (Apr 20, 2015)

It was a Server issue, something with the DNS...
Should work again tomorrow, thanks for letting me know!


----------

